# Dann will ich auch hier rein...



## Lesephant (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich komme aus Annerod, das liegt bei Gießen. 

Am Anfang hatte ich nur ein Teichbecken von ca. 400 Litern, das war mir aber nach nem Jahr zu klein geworden, also ich ne Hacke und ne Schaufel genommen und den Boden aus gehoben (von Hand natürlich) uih was für en harter Boden Lehm, Fels und sowas, also wenn ich Dynamit gehabt hätte, wäre der neue Teich innerhalb 2 Wochen fertig gewesen, so hatte ich damals fast en 1/4 Jahr gebraucht um nur die Erde auszuheben. Und weil mir der Teich umgekippt war und ich feststellen mußte das mein Wasser irgendwie übersäuert war fällte ich kurzer Hand noch meine uralten Tannenbäume die sowieso von der Tannenlaus befahlen war. 

Nachdem dann endlich der Erdaushub fertig war und ich die Teichfolie fertig drin hatte mußte ich feststellen das der Teich ja immer noch so klein war Optisch (als ich im leeren Teich drin stand  . Na ja ich dachte dann machste erst mal weiter. Also jetzt hab ich nen Teich der ca. 3,00 x 2,50 x 0,80cm mit Treppenform. Was da natürlich an Wasser tatsächlcih drin ist keine Ahnung! 

Aber für mich reicht er. Jeder fängt mal klein an!

So nun zum Pflanzenbesatz jetzt hab ich 4x Seerosen 2x neu, 1x __ Hornkraut, 1x __ Wasserstern neu, 1x __ Wassersalat neu, 1x __ Wasserpest, 1x __ Wasserminze, 1x Tannenwedel, 1x Moorbinse und demnächst folgt noch 6x Schilff. 
Was den Fischbesatz angeht, habe ich im Moment 4 große Goldis drin ca. 10-15cm groß + viele jung Fische so an die 30zig und jetzt habe ich gesehn das die Goldis sich schon wieder lieb haben )! 
Ach ja 2x große __ Muscheln habe ich noch drin (hoffe ich doch). 

Nun komme ich mal zu meinem Filter  was man so Filter nennen kann denn das Teil wird nur 3-4std. am Tag gespeist weil ich keinen Strom habe, sondern nur ein Agregat und das kann man schlecht 24std. laufen lassen (da steigen mir die Nachbarn schon um 19.ooh auf´s Dach). Aber das wird sich demnächst ändern plane alles mit Solar zu speisen. Also als Filter hatte ich bis jetzt eine Libel TEICHFILTER Tonne 4000L mit 1x Japanmatte blau, Bioballs und Zeolith. 

Meine neue Pumpe die ich mir jetzt zugelegt habe ist ein Druckfilter mit einer UV-C Lampe wo unter anderem 3x Japanmatte und Bioballs drin sind. Hoffe das ich hiermit den Teich wieder klar bekomme. Was es dieses Jahr noch neu dazu gibt ist einen besandeten Bachlauf und im Hintergrund vor dem Bachlauf werde ich Bambus verpflanzen sodas der Teich noch ein wenig besser geschüzt wird. Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich das mit einer Solarpumpe einspeisen kann, oder ob ich den Druckfilter mit dem Agregat betreibe und die Libel umbaue auf Solar und dann vielleicht da den Bachlauf dran hänge. Das steht noch in den Sternen. 

Woran ich auch noch denke ob ich einen Skimmer mit in den Teich setzten soll! Wenn ich so überlege wäre der klar von Vorteil denn mein Nachbar hat nen Kirchbaum direkt an meinem Grundstück stehn und die Blüten sind mir bis vor kurzem alle in den teich gefallen, mußte sie Täglich ab schöpfen, das geht einem auch auf den Geist, da ist doch so ein Skimmer nicht schlecht. 

So jetzt hoffe ich, ich bekomme von Euch schlechte oder auch gute resonanz was ich vielleicht falsch gemacht habe und wo man was verbessern könnte.

Gruß Lesephant

PS. Bilder kommen noch, hatte zwar vorhin welche geschossen, bevor  bei uns Land unter war, aber die sind zu dunkel, Sorry! 

Ich kann ja mal eins reinstellen, wie gesagt war vorhin etwas dunkel.


----------



## Frank (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Hi Lesephant,

*erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum.*

Zu den Verbesserungen hätte ich schonmal was:
Sorge unbedingt und schnellstmöglich dafür, das deine Filter durchlaufen kann.
Wenn du ihn abstellst, sind alle Bakterien innerhalb kürzester Zeit hinüber und dein Filter bringt nix mehr.
Ganz im Gegenteil, bei jedem erneuten einschalten wird dir die tote "Brut" in deinen Teich gespült.


----------



## Lesephant (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Sag mal kann man ne 220volt Pu,pe eigendlich auf 12Volt umbauen? Weil bei dem neuen Filter hab ich jetzt ne neue Pumpe dabei, leider wieder auf 220 Volt.


----------



## Frank (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Oha, da muss mal ein Kollege der elektrischen Abteilung was zu sagen.   

Ich würde mal so pauschal mit *Nein* antworten.


----------



## jochen (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Hallo Lesephant,

Hoffentlich sind deine Seerosen nur Miniseerosen.
Bei größeren Sorten wird deine Oberfläche vollkommen mit Seerosenblättern bedeckt sein.

Frag doch mal deinen Nachbarn ob du bei ihm Strom anzapfen kannst, (wenn vorhanden??) evtl. mit einem Zwischenzähler.
So hätte der Nachbar seine Ruhe, und du einen Filter der dir was bringt.


----------



## Lesephant (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Weil wenn ich mir die Preise so an schaue was eine Solarpumpe kostet, meine Herrn da setz ich mich gleich auf den Boden und dann brauch ich noch eine Solar-Zelle, Danke!


----------



## Lesephant (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Das hast Du schön gesagt, mit dem Nachbarn und Strom. 
Ich habe leider nur Ar...lö.... als Nachbarn die würde sogar Ihre Großmutter verschachern, aber mir und Strom zu geben das wird´s in den nächsten Tausend Jahren nicht geben. Hatte mich auch bei den hiesigen Stromwerken erkundigt, denn neber meinem Garten steht eine Verteiler Kiste. Aber als die mir erzählten das solle 4000.-€us kosten, nein Danke. Denn der Garten den ich habe ist nur gepachtet zwar schon seit 29 Jahren.


----------



## Lesephant (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Die Seerosen sind normale. Aber die Blätter waren immer nur hm wenn´s hoch kommt bis max.10cm im Durchmesser. Aber die Jahre zuvor hatte ich __ Schnecken on Mas die hatten mir ständig die Seerosenblätter zerstört. 

Habe seit Herbst letzten Jahre die Schnecken abgefischt und habe dieses Jahr noch keine gesehn.

Auf der anderen Seite können die Blätter nicht groß genug werden denn ich denke die Fische brauchen auch ein Versteck vor unserem bösen __ Fischreiher )

Also wenn ich so zurück denke war da eigendlich immer viel Platz noch zweischen den Pflanzen, da hätt ich mich dazwischen setzten können!


----------



## jochen (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Hallo,

mhmmmmm???...Hier gibt es jemand im Forum der hat einen Golfischteich ganz ohne Technik und ist zufrieden damit.  (oder etwa nicht Jürgen..   )

Vielleicht meldet er sich noch dazu.

Wenn du einen biologischen Filter nur stundenweise laufen läßt wird es nur schlechter, das bringt nichts.


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Hallo und Willkommen on Board.

Wenn Du dauerhaft keinen Stromanschluß hinbekommst, bleiben Dir tatsächlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten.
Solarpumpe mit Speichermöglichkeit für den Strom, damit die Pumpe auch nachts weiterläuft (teuer und die meisten Solarpumpen taugen nur für Wasserspiele), oder Du schaffst Dir jede Menge Pflanzen (ich meine keine Seerosen)an und versuchst die Fische weitestgehend zu reduzieren. Außerdem solltest Du die Fütterung reduzieren oder ganz einstellen. Dann überlebt auch nicht soviel Nachwuchs. 

__ Schilf würde ich nicht in einen Folienteich einsetzen. Es ist dafür bekannt, die Folie mit seinen spitzen Trieben zu durchlöchern!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338

Wie sieht es bei Dir mit Substrat (Sand?) im Teich aus?
Den im Wasser lebenden Bakterien ist es egal, ob sie auf einem Filterschwamm oder auf einem Sandkorn sitzen. Und der Sand brauch keinen elektrischen Strom 
Übrigens bauen diese Bakterien fischgiftige Stoffe wie z.B. Nitrit in weniger giftige Stoffe z.B. Nitrat um. Dieses ist wiederrum Futter für Pflanzen und Algen.
Du mußt das "System Teich" versuchen möglichst ohne Filter, Pumpe usw. zu stabilisieren.


----------



## Lesephant (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Ich hatte mir den Teich eigendlich wegen der Fische und der Wasserspielereien angeschafft, Ok das es so viel jung Fische im Moment sind. Schade das es keine Antibaby Pille gibt. Aber ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken Koi´s einzusetzen und jetzt sagst Du ich soll weniger Fisch besatz machen, 

Na toll. Dann kann ich den Sch... ja gleich zu kippen.

Ich habe Sand drin, frag mich aber nicht wieviel Säcke ich da schon reingekippt habe. Auch die Pflanzen die ich in Pflanzkörben drin habe sitzen auf Sand und Kies, so das sie nicht wegschwimmen.

Und nun mal zu den Solarpumpen. Ich habe mich gerade mal umgesehn und spiele mit dem Gedanken eine Oase Nautilus 140 (Liter pro Stunde max.: 1.500 Liter) zu erwerben, dazu nehme ich ein Solar Panel mit 160 W Tagesleistung und klemme da jetzt einfach eine Schiffsbattery dazwischen, da kann dann die Nautilus auch Nachts weiter rennen, oder meint Ihr das System taugt nix?


----------



## Lesephant (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Zu der Folie die ich eingesetzt habe noch eines vorweg, die ist nicht wie in dem anderen Beitrag gerade gelesen 0,5mm stark, meine ist 1,0mm aber ich wollte den __ Schilf sowieso in nen Eimer setzen. hatte ich schon einmal gemacht und so nen sauberen Eimer sprengen die nicht so schnell. Außerdem mein Bekannter hat seit 20 Jahren nen Folien Teich und der hat auch Schilf seit dieser Zeit drin, da ist noch nie irgend etwas durch die Folie gegangen. Ich habe nämlich den Rest von seiner Folie in meinem Teich liegen.


----------



## Lesephant (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Was mir gerade durch den Kopf geht wenn ich alles auf Solar jetzt umstellen muß was bzw. kann ich diese UV-C Geschichte denn auch mit Solarstrom betreiben? Denn das Teil hat ja auch nen 220V anschluß.


----------



## Dodi (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Moin zusammen!

Also, unser "alter" Teich lief etwa 15 Jahre ohne jegliche Filtertechnik, allerdings mit vielen, vielen Pflanzen.
Als Besatz hatten wir Goldies, Goldorfen, Bitterlinge, __ Graskarpfen, __ Moderlieschen und einige Teichmuscheln - später noch 2 Koi, ohne zu wissen, dass es Koi sind.
Der Teich war u. a. mit Seerosen fast zugewuchert, das Wasser wurde im Sommer ganz schön grün, trotz der Pflanzenbeschattung. Es hieß immer: "Sind da auch Fische drin?"
Also, im Grunde hat man von so einer Art Teich mit Fischen nicht viel, da würde ich ganz auf Fische verzichten, zumal die Fische sich teilweise stark vermehren und der Teich irgendwann umkippen kann. So bei uns passiert: Fischsterben im Jahre 2002.
Es gibt ja auch ohne Fische jede Menge Leben im Teich, was durchaus interessant ist.

Anbei mal ein Foto vom "alten Teich" (Teilansicht):


----------



## maxq (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Hi Lesephant,

bin auch neu hier. Lese gerade mal so rum, was es so für Probleme und deren Lösungen gibt.
Wenn  Du 230 Volt Wechselstrom im Garten brauchst, dann geht das mit einem Wechselrichter. 12V Gleichstrom rein 230V Wechselstrom raus. Die sind gar nicht mal so teuer.

Gruss max


----------



## stepp64 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Hallo,

Na dann wollen wir dich doch in Bezug auf Solar mal ein wenig runter bringen. Durch g**gle habe ich ein 160W Solarpanel mit 12V Ausgangsspannung gefunden. Erst mal OK.

Dieses Panel liefert eine max. Leistung von 160W bei einem Strom von ca. 10A. Das allerdings nur bei voller Beleuchtung (also im Sommer, Mittagszeit, kein Wölkchen am Himmel). Das Teil kostet ca. 800,-€ ist 1,5m x 0,8m groß und wiegt 17kg. Damit könntest du über einen Wechselrichter deine Pumpe und deinen UVC betreiben (solange es hell ist). Allerdings solltest du die 12V-Spannung über eine geeignete Regelung auf 12V konstant regeln, da sonst der Wechselrichter sicher irgendwann "abqualmt" (die Spannung an so einem Modul kann durchaus auch mal über 20V liegen oder halt unter 10V).

An so einem Modul einfach eine Autobatterie zu klemmen wird die Batterie sicher auch schnell in den sicheren Tod führen. Akkus lädt man über Ladegeräte, welche einen konstanten Strom Liefern. Ist dieser Strom zu hoch kommt es im Akku zum ausgasen des Elektrolyten. Der Akku kann dir also explodieren, was bei Schwefelsäure (Autobatterie) nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.

Normalerweise sitzt hinter so einem Solarpannel eine recht aufwendige Elektronik, welche dir sowohl die Akkus lädt, als auch die Spannung auf 230V hochtransferiert. Hinter einem solchen Gerät könntest du dann deine Verbraucher schalten. Gibt es sicher alles schon fertig ich denke aber dass du dafür auch mind. 2000,-€ hinlegen müsstest (ohne dies jetzt recherchiert zu haben). Du kannst dein Vorhaben aber gerne auch in einem Elektronikforum einstellen (z.Bsp. http://www.electronicwerkstatt.de/ ), ich denke aber, dass man dir dort ähnliche Antworten geben würde.

Was ich mir allerdings vorstellen könnte wäre folgendes: Du schließt an eine Autobatterie einen Wechselrichter an und betreibst damit Pumpe und UVC. Beides zusammen hat sagen wir mal ca. 50W. Das wären bei 230V ~ 0,25A. Umgerechnet auf 12 V also ~ 4,5A. Mit einer Autobatterie 12V / 100Ah würde dein System also (100/4,5) ~ 22h laufen. Hiese also jeden Tag hin und die Batterie gewechselt. Oder eine größere Batterie, die wenigstens 48 Stunden durchhält. Davon bräuchtest du dann zwei (eine lädt bei dir zu Hause, die andere betreibt die Pumpe und den UVC).

Fazit: Am besten ohne Strom, mit vielen Pflanzen, wenig Fische (und schon gar keine Kois) ohne Füttern und gelegentlichen Teilwasserwechseln sollte es klappen.

Gruß
Sven

PS: Solartechnik ist nicht unbedingt meine Stärke. Es kann also sein, dass ich hier teilweise daneben liege. Da ich aber mal Elektriker gelernt und industrielle Elektronik studiert habe, sollten meine Aussagen schon einigermaßen richtig sein. Zumindest fühle ich mir derzeit noch in der Elektrik und Elektronik sicherer wie bei Pflanzen und Tieren


----------



## Lesephant (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Hallo Sven,

so hab vielen Dank erst einmal für die rissige Antwort. Habe schon jetzt irgendwie durch rum fragen auch in sogenannte E-Foren das mich das ganze sowieso ein Vermögen kosten wird, auf der anderen Seite liegt das Preis modell aber noch unter den Vorstellungen der Stadtwerke denn die wollen für nen Stromanschluß 8000.-€us haben und da sag ich mal "die __ spinnen" denn ich seh nicht ein für ein pacht Grundstück soviel Geld auszugeben. Das mit den Batterien habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, da komme ich aber auch auf ne Summe von weit über 800.-€us denn ich würde mich 4 Langzeit Batts a. 200AH diese in Reihe angeschlossen und so hätte ich Strom für eine Woche, damit ich keinen Leerlauf hätte müßte ich also 2x2 Batts kaufen die dann abwechselnd im Ladezustand wären. Womit ich jetzt noch am überlegen bin ist mim Gewicht der beiden Batts die ich dann ja nachhause transportieren muß zum Laden und die in der Regel ca. 4 Tage bräuchten bis se voll wären. So ne Batt soll 80kg wiegen, bin doch kein Schwarzenecker.

Ich muß mir das nochmals durch den Kopf gehn lassen und wenn s nicht anders geht dann muß halt so en Solarfuzi das mal durchrechnen und mir ne Inselanlage zusammen stellen. Irgendwie brauch ich 220V Strom und da ich den Teich nicht nur für Pflanzen gemacht habe sondern auch für Fische muß da bald mal was passiern, denn ich habe nicht nur keinen Strom im Garten ich habe auch kein Wasser, das sammele ich in Regenfässern und wenn das alle ist muß ich im Wald mim Auto hin und mit 25l kanistern das Wasser aus dem Boden pumpen und das ist sehr mühselig.

Gruß Lesephant


----------



## stepp64 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Hallo,

die Solargeschichte hat mich natürlich interessiert, deshalb hab ich noch ein wenig weiter gesucht. Bei sunpower-solar gibt es solche Inselanlagen. Bei der 180W Anlage ist für ca. 2000,- € alles dabei. Sie würde ständig ca. 180W liefern. Der Lieferumfang ist:

2 x Solarpanel SPR-90
1 x Solarakku 88Ah
1 x Laderegler CR 30 LC
1 x Wechselrichter Fraron 1500 Watt / 1700 Watt / 3000 Watt

Das klingt doch schon ganz ordentlich (wenn es funktioniert). Damit könntest du ständig die Pumpe (und den UVC) laufen lassen und hättest noch ein wenig Strom für Radio/Fernseher übrig. Ich würde mich da an deiner Stelle noch ein wenig umhören. Lösungen gibt es aber scheinbar. Kostet halt ganz schön. Der Vorteil gegenüber einem festen Stromanschluss ist: Du hast keine laufenden Kosten und die Einmalkosten sind geringer. Du solltest aber damit rechnen, das du so alle 5-7 Jahre einen neuen Akku benötigst (halt wie im Auto auch). 

Gib mal bescheid, falls du dich für so eine Lösung entschieden hast. Würde mich und sicher auch den einen oder anderen interessieren, wie so etwas funktioniert.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Geowi (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Hallo Lesephant,

(ich bin neu hier, weil auch an brauchbarer Solar-Pumpe interessiert)

Zu Deiner Frage, ob man eine Netzanschluß-Pumpe auf 12 V umrüsten kann:

Es gibt (z.B. bei Conrad-Elektronik) sogenannte Sinus-Wechselrichter,
die machen aus 12V-Batteriespannung 230V 50Hz. Preis für 150 VA (Watt)
Ausgangsleistung z.B. 126,- Euro. Da Du anscheinend keinen Netz-Strom hast, könntest Du mit entsprechend dimensionierter Solar-Anlage auch noch 
andere Netzgeräte damit betreiben. Ein 2000 VA Wandler kostet 730,- Euro.

Gruß, Georg W.


----------



## Geowi (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dann will ich auch hier rein...*

Sorry, als Anfänger hatte ich nicht bemerkt, daß dieses Thema "Seite 2" hat.


----------

